# Problems getting samba started. -- RESOLVED

## Fred Krogh

I want to use samba for sharing a printer.  When I run /usr/bin/testparm, I get *Quote:*   

> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
> 
> rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
> 
> set_variable_helper(l0): value is not a valid size specifier!
> ...

 I'm hoping someone knows where to look in order to fix this error.  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Sun Sep 23, 2018 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grgdvo

i suppose you should add something to /etc/security/limits.conf file.

may be a record about the number of max opened files is help to solve the problem

```
*      -      nofile      16384
```

and dont forget to reload limits (may be it would better reboot your system)

----------

## Fred Krogh

Your suggestion helped a bit.  There is no longer a complaint on rlimit, but the rest of the song remains the same.  Thanks.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Posting this has it might help. *Quote:*   

> # samba -d 9
> 
> INFO: Current debug levels:
> 
>   all: 9
> ...

 There is nothing called variable or helper in samba.conf

----------

## hdcg

Hi Fred,

can you please share the content of your smb.conf file. Especially the [global] section.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## grgdvo

 *Fred Krogh wrote:*   

> There is nothing called variable or helper in samba.conf

 

What does testparm think about yuor config???

----------

## Fred Krogh

In the original posting I gave minimal results from testparam.  Below is the most info from it that I know how to get. *Quote:*   

> # testparm -v -d9
> 
> INFO: Current debug levels:
> 
>   all: 9
> ...

 

----------

## khayyam

 *Fred Krogh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> doing parameter max log size = l0
> 
> ...

 

Fred Krogh ... that looks to me as though you have 'l0' (lowercase "L", and numeral "zero") when this parameter expects an integer. I expect you wanted "10" (numeral "one" and numeral "zero").

best ... khay

----------

## Fred Krogh

Thank you, thank you, thank you,.  You have a good eye.  Samba at least starts, now I just need to see if it works!

----------

